# Franken Air compressor



## Jimbo209 (Apr 2, 2015)

I Have a Portable compressor I got off Gumtree(CL) with hands gx160 5.5h 4stroke and a clisby 1000 10cfm compressor unit. 
Runs reasonably builds up pressure and the like but not without fault

Problems; the switch and valve unit thing is not working to put motor back to idle when tank is full hence the opv is over worked and leaking. I may have help to fix it but I need to know which part to get
Need a new pressure display it does kind work


----------



## matt167 (Apr 7, 2015)

its called the throttle control valve. Be sure the throttle whip which is the cable with the 1\8" end on it, is free and not stuck. If you want to replace the whole thing, it is called a continuous run unloader valve


----------



## Jimbo209 (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks a bunch matt


----------

